# Triple Critter Nation?



## Paleo (May 21, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever bought the add-on Critter Nation cage and put it on top of their Double Critter Nation to make a 3 story, 7+ foot tall cage? It's pretty common to stack reptile rooms very high like this to save space and just use step stools, but the DCN is plenty heavy already at 100+ pounds. The add-on unit is 40+ pounds on its own. On the other hand I will only need to roll the main cage and carry the add-on 2-3 feet onto our porch for washing day.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought about doing it too. My main concern was my rats getting on the top from outside the cage. I was scared they could really hurt themselves if they would fall from the top when I open the cage and they try to climb the door to the top. Other than that, it would work great. Make sure no water gets into the holes when you wash your cage, or it will rust.


----------



## Fayrie (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been contemplating This for sometime too, currently I have a lone boy, Francis, in The bottom unit. And my four boy mischief in the top, three of the boys are active but one is going on 2 years old and almost never leaves the hammocks. I feel bad about giving up their bottom unit to Francis who came into my life unexpectedly, I just don't believe in keeping an animal in anything smaller. They could live without an add on unit but I'm really wanting one


----------



## Paleo (May 21, 2016)

I think I trust my guys enough not to fling themselves to a terrible injury; they all run to the edge of the cage but none of mine like to scale the door bars to freedom or anything like that. I suppose I can teach them to come to their name to avoid rats that want to see what it's like to be superman. I have more females than males so I like the idea of the girl's part being the upper 2/3 and only opening those very top doors when it's time to change cage furniture and wipe things down.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm ending up with nine rats (because I have no sense of self control), and getting the triple is undoubtedly happening. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I didn't do a triple but I had a quad. I think someone here did a triple but in a L shape.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

What I would pay to see is a 3x3 FN. Three triples in a row.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> What I would pay to see is a 3x3 FN. Three triples in a row.


How much would you pay? For $500 I will do it, lol.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

You could do cartwheels in a cage that big.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

OMG 3 triple critter nations :O


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I can just imagine how happy my rats would be!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> How much would you pay? For $500 I will do it, lol.


For $500, I'll do it myself, lol.



Fu-Inle said:


> You could do cartwheels in a cage that big.


No exaggeration. Probably could, and MiMi just had another litter, so I'm seriously considering it.


----------

